# What's a Good Quality Dog Food We Should Consider



## Briank

For the last four or so years our dog (a Korean Jindo) has been eating Only Natural Pet's Just Fish Feast. He was doing fine on it until recently, he started developing abdominal pain and experienced vomiting and diarrhea. 

As always, the first thing we did was get him off the Only Natural Pet food and contact the company in case we received a bad batch. 

Since then, and for about two weeks now we have had him on a diet of rice, canned butternut squash and canned sardines. Since putting him on this diet, his stomach issues have subsided and his bowel movements are actually really great (solid and everything!). 

Of course this isn't cost effective and while we are still waiting for ONP to get back to us about potentially receiving a bad batch of food, we are also open to considering other food options for him. We'd like to get him back on dry kibble... because obviously it's more cost effective for us. 

So far he has tried the following brands: 
Fromm
Orijen
Instinct
Dr. Tim's
Kirkland Nature's Domain
Only Natural Pet

He has done the best on Only Natural Pet - but obviously now it's not really working out. 

He is allergic to chicken, so we feed him only fish based foods. 

Any suggestions on how to move forward are really appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------

